# Hãy Cẩn Thận Với Thợ Lắp Điều Hòa



## anhhung1912

Chả là em vừa lắp điều hòa sáng hôm nay mà bị ấm ức từ sáng đến giờ. tiền thì mất đến 2 triệu tiền công lắp + vật tư có 2m ống bảo ôn gì gì ý mà điều hòa lắp xong chẳng mát tý nào em bận quá không có nhà . Giờ gọi chúng nó đến sửa lại thuê bao chứ. Có chị em nào biết chỗ nào làm điện lạnh uy tín chỉ em với ạ. Nhân Tiện cho em xin ít kinh nghiệm khi thuê thợ điện lạnh phục vụ tại nhà nhé!!!. Cảm ơn các chị nhiều ạ.


----------



## bhldxuanlai

bạn nên mua ở các cửa hàng/ siêu thị điện máy uy tín ý


----------



## frank nguyen

*Nước hoa*
Công dụng: lưu giữ mùi hương, tạo cảm giác tự tin và thu hút.

Gía cả của nước hoa không hề rẻ nên bạn có thể săn giá sale để nhận nhiều ưu đãi hơn.

_*Lưu ý khi chọn nước hoa:*_


Chọn nồng độ nước hoa phù hợp với hoàn cảnh sử dụng
Theo dõi mùi hương thay đổi theo từng mốc thời gian.
_*Một số thương hiệu nước hoa đình đám, giởi trẻ mê mẩn:*_

Về cơ bản. nước hoa có 5 loại chính và chia theo tỉ lệ tinh dầu:


Perfume extract (hay Extrait de parfum): đậm đặc nhất, có tỉ lệ tinh dầu 22 - 40%.
Eau de Parfum: 12 - 20%.
Eau de Toilette: 5 - 12%.
Eau de Cologne: Chỉ có tỉ lệ tinh dầu trong khoảng 2 - 4%.
Eau Fraiche: là loại loãng nhất hiện nay chỉ có 1-3% tinh dầu.
*6. Máy rửa mặt chất lượng*
Công dụng: làm sạch da, tẩy tế bào chết, giúp da sáng ,hỗ trợ lưu thông máu, thông thoáng, sạch sẽ hơn.

Mặc dù cuối năm có khá nhiều đợt sale mỹ phẩm siêu khủng nhưng các nàng cũng nên lưu ý những điều sau đây để chọn được những sản phẩm xịn sò, đảm bảo nhất cho mình nhé: 

- Kiểm tra sản phẩm thật kĩ vì có trường hợp mỹ phẩm cũ được bán lại, đồ nhái.

- Chọn sản phẩm bản thân thật sự cần, phù hợp với làn da các nàng.

- Tìm hiều và chọn mua địa chỉ uy tín.

- Cẩn thận với các combo mỹ phẩm thì đôi khi giá sản phẩm bị đưa lên quá cao và giảm xuống giá gốc.


----------



## theluc89

Hehe, mình lại cứ tưởng có chuyện gì xảy ra


----------

